# base ball mitt?



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah, i just dug up my old A2000 for summer practice and i forgot what shape it was in when i put it away. Now i some how some way have to repair it because it's the only one i have left due to basement over flooding. The holes for thin straps that connect the fingers are broken open in a few places just enough that a line dive would push right threw ,right now i got it duck taped shoe laced and it looks pretty ridiculous according to my coach. They keep telling me i got to buy a new one or else but this one cost me 400$ made from seal so i need this fixed or i cant play. I was thinking about taking it somewhere but i don't know where to start ,i never heard of a mitt repair shop ,tried to make new holes but before i started i realized that i cant re loop the old straps in the new holes with out a machine.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

not knowing WHERE in chicago, i couldn't figure which one was on the corner for you, so i guess you'll have to look at the list yourself  

chicago, IL leather goods shops

chicago, IL shoe repair shops

chicago, IL baseball glove repair


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mont clear shoe repair ,thanks daniel ,that's very close like bike riding distance for me ,i would of never though of that ,a shoe place that can fix mitts i guess they fix leather shoe's so they can work with my mitt. I supprized at all the other places listed ,played for 10 years now and never needed to do this intill now '''thanks man''


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

guy2 said:


> just enough that a line dive would push right threw


From what I can find about an "A2000" baseball mitt. It is a catcher's mitt. Not sure how a line dive (drive ?) would ever get near that mitt if you are standing behind home plate.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

cwwozniak said:


> From what I can find about an "A2000" baseball mitt. It is a catcher's mitt. Not sure how a line dive (drive ?) would ever get near that mitt if you are standing behind home plate.


im guessing you probably no absolutely nothing about base ball mitts ,it's a south paw out fielders mitt that iv used for years but never seen it used by many players in my clubs because A2000 is a pro series make and they are expensive ,they make all types of mitts ,imported from japan i think.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Shoe repair is where I went to get a heavy coat zipper because that was only place I knew that could saw try everything. But around here there are less and less shoe repairs as the years go by.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

guy2 said:


> im guessing you probably no absolutely nothing about base ball mitts.


You are 100% correct. All of the results of the first page of a Google search for* A2000 mitt* seemed to be for catchers mitts. I thought the A2000 designation was for a specific type of mitt, not a series. FWiW, going through a few more pages of results found this item if you want to try a DIY repair:

http://www.amazon.com/Wilson-A2000-...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1243975291&sr=1-20


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

cwwozniak said:


> You are 100% correct. All of the results of the first page of a Google search for* A2000 mitt* seemed to be for catchers mitts. I thought the A2000 designation was for a specific type of mitt, not a series. FWiW, going through a few more pages of results found this item if you want to try a DIY repair:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wilson-A2000-...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1243975291&sr=1-20


That's a cool little kit but i don't think i could do it my self ,thanks for every one's help i actually found a cleaners that's working on it for a unknown price they said it shouldn't cost more than 40$ and three days so im just waiting for the call ,this is solved.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

uhhh, guy,
YOU mark it solved @ top left in the first post in the thread - 
[say goodnight guy]


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

''O'' snap sometimes i forget ,solved


----------

